
Holocene Calendar; a calendar with birth of civilisation as year one - gkya
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocene_calendar
======
gkya
It's basically same as the Gregorian, but add ten thousand to every positive
year. 1 A.D. is year 10.000 in this calendar. We are now in year 12.015.
Founding of Rome is 9.248. What good it does? Gets rid of the A.D.-B.C.
confusion, for the most part of human history. Cons? Big years. IMO, I like
it, it can be adopted as an international calendar (just like Esperanto is
being widely spoken by the international community, eh).

